# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Possom Trappers project

## Dundee

Not bad for a kid thats just started college


All done by PT



New wood shed time too cut some wood



A 13 year old is doing well

Think the roof shout will be this weekend :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin: 

The project nearly finished :Cool:

----------


## Wirehunt

Putting you to shame Dunee?

The useless ol man won't so I better.   Good on him.

----------


## madjon_

:Thumbsup: stick a couple of bunks in PT and you can leave home

----------


## Maca49

It's permitted and won't cost us tax payers a fortune as a leaky home, good on yah PT only problem now will be all the non compedent people wanting your services and using all you fishing and hunting time

----------


## baldbob

Awesome.. i built similar as a "bach" wen i was same age... albeit not as well as that....

----------


## Rushy

Good work PT.  I have to ask what it is intended for (pump shed, wood shed, place to ambush bunnies from)?

----------


## Chris

Also double as a drying shed for possum skins ,next job build your self a maimai ?

----------


## mrs dundee

Thats my boy clever than his old man lol. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Very nice work.

----------


## Dundee

ROOF SHOUT!!!! :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha your shouting Dundee pt ain't old enough to buy castle point yet  :Grin:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Twoshotkill

I could do with one of those ..... deep in the bush, hidden away!

----------


## Rushy

> ROOF SHOUT!!!!


having a drink with you and PT Dundee  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Maca49

Remember to put the flag on the roof so everyone knows when the roof shout is due.

----------


## Dundee

> Remember to put the flag on the roof so everyone knows when the roof shout is due.


I've seen that before Macca49 good excuse for another box tomorrow :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Maca49

> I've seen that before Macca49 good excuse for another box tomorrow


What time?

----------


## Dundee

> What time?


Any time afta 1700hrs all welcome :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## P38

> stick a couple of bunks in PT and you can leave home


Was thinking exactly that myself.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Good work PT.  :Thumbsup: 

Building skills like that will come in handy, save you lots of money and give you an immense sense of satisfaction over a life time.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Just needs door now and some firewood :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Bloody good job PT.

----------


## veitnamcam

Very well done PT :Thumbsup:  Hope the old man shouted you a shandy :Wtfsmilie: 

Next time hang your spare iron over the front when ya stick the roof on, helps keep the weather out of the doorway/dry bit to stand on :Wink:

----------


## possum trapper

Little bit more wood work i'm doing at high school

----------


## Toby

Jack of all trades you are

----------


## Rushy

Looks good PT

----------


## Gapped axe

Clever wee fella ain't ya

----------


## Dundee

Another project is complete.

PT's younger bro asked him to build a rabbit hutch. These kids work well together Sean Dundee pulled the old rotten hutch apart while possum trapper built the new one.

Fitted with lawn mower wheels and a chain to help drag it cause its solid as.
Bigger enough for a dog.

----------


## Rushy

Handy kids to have around Dundee.  Well done PT for doing that for Sean.  Well done Sean for pulling the old one apart. I am worried though that it is a staging point between the farm and the pot.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good job :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Breed and release scheme?

----------


## ebf

Well done boys  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Breed and release scheme?


It has been discussed :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

Certainly looks bomb proof. Well done PT.

----------


## Dundee

The last deer skin was made into a quiver,now Possom trapper has a job to tan Neckshots fallow skin.

Neckshot and staff at H&F were impressed.

----------


## geezejonesy

robin hood  and dundee  is the merry men

----------


## possum trapper

Chicken coop im building for a neighbor.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Possum trapper :Cool:   Hope she pays you well. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Good skills young fellah.

----------


## Chris

God work PT. 1 of those at home be ideal for pen breeding pheasants to stock the ranch?

----------


## ishoot10s

Young chippie in the making. :Thumbsup:

----------


## hanse

Good Stuff PT you will make a good chippie! Your work is showing up some apprentices I have had and they were a fair bit older than you. Good to see you are hanging the roof over the front and back of the new coop like VC said, keeps our crappy weather out! With skills like that it wont be long before you are wanting to build bigger sheds, this one is a wine store I did last year, see if the Old Boy will let you have a go at one of these in the front paddock  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> Good Stuff PT you will make a good chippie! Your work is showing up some apprentices I have had and they were a fair bit older than you. Good to see you are hanging the roof over the front and back of the new coop like VC said, keeps our crappy weather out! With skills like that it wont be long before you are wanting to build bigger sheds, this one is a wine store I did last year, see if the Old Boy will let you have a go at one of these in the front paddock Attachment 26803


Irf it was full of lion brrown Hanse yep the boy has got the go ahead :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Chris

Drinking Castle point for so long has seriously damaged your taste buds Mr Dundee but lion is a good start any way .

----------


## possum trapper



----------


## ishoot10s

Roof shout soon PT  :Omg:  make sure the client knows what you like to drink and don't let  @Dundee get his order in or you'll be stuck supping something horrible...

----------


## Rushy

Looks as though you have been rained off the job PT.

----------


## P38

Good Skills PT  :Thumbsup: 

The neighbours must be pleased.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## possum trapper

Ammo cabinet I made at school.

----------


## Rushy

Well done PT.  That must feel good.

----------


## possum trapper

Another finished school project.

----------


## veitnamcam

looks good PT:thumbup:
top draw undies and socks, next one down shirts, next one pants, that leaves a whole draw for dirty books! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> looks good PT:thumbup:
> top draw undies and socks, next one down shirts, next one pants, that leaves a whole draw for dirty books!


Clearly you paid attention in Teenage Flatting 101 lessons VC

----------


## Toby

Sigh... Old people. Bloody hell VC I always considered you "not old"

who has magizanes these days? Its called a phone/ipod/lap top..  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> looks good PT:thumbup:
> top draw undies and socks, next one down shirts, next one pants, that leaves a whole draw for dirty books!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Time you got rid of yours, send them to Dannivirke, they'll be third hand when DD sees them! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Sigh... Old people. Bloody hell VC I always considered you "not old"
> 
> who has magizanes these days? Its called a phone/ipod/lap top..


Not many have those magizanes Toby they have that inter web thinggie :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sigh... Old people. Bloody hell VC I always considered you "not old"
> 
> who has magizanes these days? Its called a phone/ipod/lap top..


Doesn't work when your dad,mom,brother have used up all the internet or you are bush for a week possuming  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Farrk now I got to hide my dirty books :Pissed Off:    Top draw should be safe :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

You still reading 30 shades of grey DD? :Pacman:

----------


## Dundee

> You still reading 30 shades of grey DD?


Nah Toby shared some links :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

That Toby's a bloody worry, looking forward to his wedding, that'll be a good piss up, if I'm not too old!

----------


## Dundee

> That Toby's a bloody worry, looking forward to his wedding, that'll be a good piss up, if I'm not too old!


It better be when the cows are dry that @TimeRider and @Toby tie the knot or you will have to drink my share Maca49 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Fark old GM will be having kittens!

----------


## Dundee

I offered to show a  picture of a neighbour that featured in one of these old mags to the boys a few years back but they said nah :ORLY: 

It won't belong and they will be looking :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Geeze send it to me I know some old Danny fannys

----------


## veitnamcam

lol

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

I'll have to rummage around one of the draws to find it,then scan it or shall I just run down to her house and ask for an updated photo? :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

No only originals!!!

----------


## Dundee

PT when you see this don't mention her name on here as they are good neighbours,if you are a good boy i might show you tommorow. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Girl i went to school with i saw in a strip club and we were both underage,couple of years later she is in people mag.
small world alright.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

You need to extrapolate VC must be more?

----------


## veitnamcam

> You need to extrapolate VC must be more?


Another girl i went to school with i caught up with after 3 months of no vegetables or sleep  working overseas and after 36 hours of flights she was the stewardess on the final flight home, wanted to catch up but I was a total wreck.:rolleyes: got home slept 30 hours straight woke up and the 911 was on every channel.
I wasn't booked on any of those flights but was booked that day out of lax but had changed my flights to get home earlyer :eek:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Fark poor possum trapper now another thread has gone off the rails :Zomg:  He got one coon and a hare tonight :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Geeze send it to me I know some old Danny fannys


You charmer Maca.

----------


## Rushy

> PT when you see this don't mention her name on here as they are good neighbours,if you are a good boy i might show you tommorow.


Be careful Dundee, that could scar the young fellah for life seeing first hand the detrioration that sets in over time.

----------


## Rushy

> You need to extrapolate VC must be more?


Yep that was sort of like watching the "kick off and then cutting straight to the final count down Maca.  Come on VC flesh the story out for us old buggers.  We live vicariously through your memories these days.

----------


## Dundee

I was up at the neighbours today and saw the completed chook shed that PT made. Bloody great job son :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Seems I was on chook duty tonight as PT is galavanting around the countryside.

The nesting bay


And the roosting stand


The trap door when they are let out to free range

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done PT

----------


## kotuku

dundee any chance of borrowing young PT early in the new year. :Thumbsup: 
 i want to build my old chook a new sewing workshop (floor is gone in her present one)and im needing a new barn for me duckshooting kit,family of chainsaws and assorted treasures cluttering up me mancave. :Sad: 
 just a coupla queries though -does the bugger eat much ?does he snore in the fartsack? any truth to the rumour he likes a bit of watties on his breekie porridge?
 whilst hes here old gadget might want to pop over for a wee heart to heart chat eh what! :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

> dundee any chance of borrowing young PT early in the new year.
>  i want to build my old chook a new sewing workshop (floor is gone in her present one)and im needing a new barn for me duckshooting kit,family of chainsaws and assorted treasures cluttering up me mancave.
>  just a coupla queries though -does the bugger eat much ?does he snore in the fartsack? any truth to the rumour he likes a bit of watties on his breekie porridge?
>  whilst hes here old gadget might want to pop over for a wee heart to heart chat eh what!


You be lucky,haven't seen him since he went to the sika show.  Falconhell want a chook coop built and cuzzy in gisborne wants one also but if this payout keeps dropping I could sell him to you as a slave.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Possum trapper has been at it again. Carved a sign for his Uncle with chisels.



The family Ranch is called Carrauntoohill so his Uncle wanted a sign for his property.

----------


## Rushy

He is a very talented young man and didnt get smacked by the short stick as much as you Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

The lad has a made a sign for our section.  If anyone wants one made with their wording let us know. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

Awesome my son

----------


## kotuku

theres no truth to the rumour PT has a new Tshirt from santa which reads "i must ring home" or dear old dad is plotting to haver it carved into a strainer post to hang round PTs neck.
BUGGER
 anyhow Dundees all the best for the festive season and hope santy bought plenty of watties!

----------


## Dundee

Like they say at the cheese factory  'Good things take time' :Grin: 

Finally got the sign up at the entrance to our section today. :Wtfsmilie: 

Digging was a tad easier than mid summer :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

PT's latest project fitting a motor to his bicycle.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Those mud gripes should be good on the possum track :Have A Nice Day: 
All that is needed is the fur bags on the back.
KH

----------


## kotuku

hell dundee imagine what hes gonna fit to your zimmer frame,when ya pins get too doddery. "retired farmer caught doing 100mph on 357cu in  V8 powered zimmer frame;arrresting officer seeks psychiatric help ;complains of visions of camo smelly gumboots roaring through his head!" labour party demand a formal enquiry into how farmers can afford camouflaged gumboots. John Key says his office has not as yet told him of the exact specifics ,but he thinks someone is pulling something!

----------


## Dundee

Well the boy god his machine going tonight.it was dark when I got back from the pond. He is still testing it on our busy gravel highway with a head lamp on.

----------


## Tommy

> Well the boy god his machine going tonight.it was dark when I got back from the pond. He is still testing it on our busy gravel highway with a head lamp on.


He's just drawn to ride speedway! Get him on a solo asap

----------


## Dundee

> He's just drawn to ride speedway! Get him on a solo asap


Yip he needs a side car to take his pooch too :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

the question is"what octane watties does PT power it with??".well done PT-bloody great to see a young bloke who is so multitalented!

----------


## Dundee

https://youtu.be/WoGhRS6bdBU

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody good on ya pt well done

----------


## BRADS

Yeah bro that's awesome :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> https://youtu.be/WoGhRS6bdBU


I know PT is more of a out there doing it kind of kid but do you recon  you could talk him into posting  a brief this is what I dun an it seams to work kind of post with a couple of picks.?

We realise its all over your head Dundee  :Wtfsmilie:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

I will tell him but don't hold ya breathe :Wink:

----------

